# Smart People Needed: How do you move heavy hay?



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey all!
My friends and I are currently trying to decide how to transport heavy hay (700lb-1000lb bales) from my friend's house (the hay guys will drop it there) to my horse's pasture, two blocks away. 
They could be round bales or square bales.
I can shove a tow rope on it and haul it with my truck, but I really don't want to haul a round bale down the street. I don't think I'd have much hay left after that trip, lol.
We do not have a tractor, and probably don't have a trailer either. 
I was thinking about using my truck to haul it onto a big piece of plywood and somehow dragging the plywood down the road (like a sled...) but A) I don't know how I'd do that and B) I'm not sure plywood is strong enough for 700-1000lbs of hay.
Any ideas? Anyway to shove the thing in the bed of my truck? I have ramps...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

If your horses pasture is two blocks away.....why can't you get it dropped there? Or get your truck there early and have them dump one in your truck box?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

We used the skid loader bucket to move the round bales from the arena to the hay loft. We'd roll it onto he skidloader bucket, pick the bucket up and move to desired spot (middle of the loft for us, lol), tilt the bucket level and roll it back off  If you have a skid loader though..lol.

As for your truck..a round bale (unless it's absolutely monstrous) should fit in the bed of your truck..I'd just be careful about just plopping it down in there, might very well bend parts of your truck, lol.

I think you could sled it down the road on a piece of plyboard though..I may strap it down a little so it doesn't just roll or topple off..if you speed like I do  lol. That's why I'm not farming..I could not deal with the speed (slowness? Can't really call it speed, haha) of a harvester.(;

I think the plyboard idea was great though, I never would've thought about it, haha.
Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No, I don't think you understand: they don't put they hay where you want it. They aren't paid to move the hay at your direction. They drive it out and then dump it in the first empty spot they see, and then drive away. We're in a hay shortage. They can do as they like. Besides, I need several bales.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Iseul: Lol, yeah, no machines for me. I've got a truck, and that's about it.  
As for the plywood, I agree that it would be nice, but I just can't figure out how to attach a strap to it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My supplier puts a tire with a 5 gal bucket behind the cab to keep the bale from getting on the wrong side of the wheel wells. He uses the same on the other side to prevent the bale from bending the tail gate. To offload he removes the tailgate, tire and bucket, drives backwards a bit fast then hits the brakes. Bale tumbles out of his truck. That works for the big rounds. What I've done with both a big round and a big square is to tie a stout rope around it, tie the other end to a stout tree or the bottom of a stout fence post and drive out from under it. I then back up and give the bale a bunt to loosen the tension on the rope.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

rascalboy said:


> No, I don't think you understand: they don't put they hay where you want it. They aren't paid to move the hay at your direction. They drive it out and then dump it in the first empty spot they see, and then drive away. We're in a hay shortage. They can do as they like. Besides, I need several bales. But thank you for pointing out the obvious and neglecting to answer my actual question.


Actually I asked you two questions to clarify what the heck was going on....perhaps if you had stated that you were in a hay shortage and they were just going to dump it where they pleased I wouldn't have felt the need to ask.....not all of us are living in a hay shortage right now, no need to assume we all know what heck you're talking about.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry, when I said "the hay guys are going to drop it two blocks away", I assumed people would understand that the hay guys were going to drop it two blocks away. That was silly of me, I know. If the hay guys were willing to drop the hay in my yard, then I would have them drop the hay in my yard, and I wouldn't have the thread on here at all, asking for ideas on how to haul my hay with my truck to my yard.

Saddlebag: Lol, I like the unloading ideas.  How does he get the bale in the back in the first place? With a tractor?


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I was confused as well.... Does your friend have a tractor?


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No, no one has a tractor. That's why I originally said this: "We do not have a tractor, and probably don't have a trailer either.  ".
And then proceeded to ask for advice on how to tow it with my truck... If I had a tractor, or even access to a tractor, I would be using a tractor, and therefore would have no need to post asking for advice on how to move roundbales.
We no have tractor. Or trailer. Or any other mechanical device save for a pickup truck. Yeay.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

put it in loose then loose stack it in your barn.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

There is no need for attitude, we are trying to help.
I guess your SOL..


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Manners.... until you have them, I am not wasting my time brain storming ideas with you.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

rascalboy said:


> No, no one has a tractor. That's why I originally said this: "We do not have a tractor, and probably don't have a trailer either.  ".
> And then proceeded to ask for advice on how to tow it with my truck... If I had a tractor, or even access to a tractor, I would be using a tractor, and therefore would have no need to post asking for advice on how to move roundbales.
> Everyone good now?  Just in case people were still unable to follow: Me no have tractor. Or trailer. Or any other mechanical device save for a pickup truck. Yeay.


It's good to see you assume we are all mind readers and clairvoyants.........


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No, I just think it's interesting that part of my original post must have been invisible, because people apparently are missing the "do not have a tractor" and "bales delivered down the road" lines, though every time I look at them, I certainly see them. I also think it's interesting that when I point that out, people suddenly become offended. "Attitude"? Honestly? I fail to see how I have been offensive. I have not cussed anyone out. I have not called names. I have not insulted anyone. I have not turned my caps lock on, nor have I even used an exclamation point. 
Perhaps you dislike my commenting when people clearly have missed part of my original post? I suppose I could simply ignore them, but that seems rude. No one likes to be ignored. I think it is beneficial to them in the long run for me to remind them to read more carefully before posting, as it saves time not having to re-clarify what was already stated originally.
As for assuming you're all mindreaders, well, I'm sorry if it was a bit much to ask for people to apply logic and common sense to their train of thought.  Honestly, if you can't make the jump from "don't have a tractor" to "don't have access to a tractor" based on my original question (which was ideas on how to move bales with only a truck), then I'm seriously doubting your imput would have been helpful at all.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

rascalboy said:


> No, I just think it's interesting that part of my original post must have been invisible, because people apparently are missing the "do not have a tractor" and "bales delivered down the road" lines, though every time I look at them, I certainly see them. I also think it's interesting that when I point that out, people suddenly become offended. "Attitude"? Honestly? I fail to see how I have been offensive. I have not cussed anyone out. I have not called names. I have not insulted anyone. I have not turned my caps lock on, nor have I even used an exclamation point.
> Perhaps you dislike my commenting when people clearly have missed part of my original post? I suppose I could simply ignore them, but that seems rude. No one likes to be ignored. I think it is beneficial to them in the long run for me to remind them to read more carefully before posting, as it saves time not having to re-clarify what was already stated originally.
> As for assuming you're all mindreaders, well, I'm sorry if it was a bit much to ask for people to apply logic and common sense to their train of thought.  Honestly, if you can't make the jump from "don't have a tractor" to "don't have access to a tractor" based on my original question (which was ideas on how to move bales with only a truck), then I'm seriously doubting your imput would have been helpful at all.
> Now, if there's anyone who wants to actually be useful, rather than getting their panties in a twist, feel free to throw some ideas in.


I asked you 'why if your pasture is two blocks away can you not have them delivered there' and 'can you get the round bale put in the box of your pick-up?'.....legitimate questions.....you did not say 'delivery guy will not deliver to my pasture'.......you're asking for logic and common sense, yet you fail to type out a logical post.....if your so 'smart' you go figure it out....the answer is easy but you won't be getting it from me.....


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, you're right, those are questions. Again, don't you think that if I was able to get it delivered to my pasture, that I would? Don't 
you think if I was able to have them loaded into my truck, that I would have them do so? Did you actually want me to type out my whole life story or something? Would you have actually read it? Most people would not have. Instead, I have you a puzzle, and some pieces to put in the puzzle. Goal: get the bales two blocks down the road without the use of a tractor. That seems simple, right? The reply could have been," Drag it on a skid", not "...why don't you just have them in your yard?".
And just in case you're wondering, I find it amusing that you posted to tell me that you knew the answer, but weren't going to tell me.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just going to say this is hilarious. I would die laughing if I saw someone driving down the road pulling a roundbale on a piece of plywood. I have no better ideas myself though. Roll it down the road?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If the bales are round and tight enough, you could roll it. I doubt they will be delivering large squares, they are more expensive to make and harder to store because they really must be inside to stay horse quality.

If the hay is being delivered 2 blocks away, how are they getting the bales off the trailer over there? I would think a few extra dollars would get them delivered where you want. If it takes all kinds of human effort to move these bales without equipment the extra money might be worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

rascalboy said:


> Yes, you're right, those are questions. Again, don't you think that if I was able to get it delivered to my pasture, that I would? Don't
> you think if I was able to have them loaded into my truck, that I would have them do so? Did you actually want me to type out my whole life story or something? Would you have actually read it? Most people would not have. Instead, I have you a puzzle, and some pieces to put in the puzzle. Goal: get the bales two blocks down the road without the use of a tractor. That seems simple, right? The reply could have been," Drag it on a skid", not "...why don't you just have them in your yard?".
> And just in case you're wondering, I find it amusing that you posted to tell me that you knew the answer, but weren't going to tell me.* It reminded me of younger siblings squabbling. *




And that is exactly how I see your attitude, and that is EXACTLY why I replied that way, because I knew it would amuse you........Goodluck, don't let one of those round bales roll over you....


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol, I figure it's going to look pretty hilarious.  It's WAY out in the country though, so people probably won't stare too much.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

rascalboy said:


> Lol, I figure it's going to look pretty hilarious.  It's WAY out in the country though, so people probably won't stare too much.


I'm from the middle of nowhere but I'd still stare lol. Take pictures of whatever you end up doing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Muppergirl! See you at the family reuinion! 

CCH: So... I should try rolling 800lbs of hay two blocks down the road? By hand? What if it rolls away? And... it's 800lbs. I'm not thinkin' that's going to go real well.
And by square bales, I actually meant square bales. See, you can get round bales, and large square bales, and then small bales around here.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll video tape it.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Can any of your horses drive? 
Roll the bale onto a pallet (or skid I think people call them) strap it on, I'm sure you can find some long, thick ropes. Hitch the horse up to the pallet! Walla! 

 If your horses aren't skilled like that you could hitch it to your truck with the skid, just drive real slow, hitch it on both sides so it doesn't spin out.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

rascalboy said:


> I'll video tape it.


Even better. I await this video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was actually considering having one of them haul it.  My mare has a ton of arthritis so I decided not to.
I was considering a skid as well. I brought a few along today. I'll see if I can get the silly bale up onto it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If I had to do it, I'd probably do it this way: Get a little thicker sheet of plywood and drill holes in it to accommodate the tie down straps. Knock together a "sled" by putting 2x4s or 2x6s under the plywood to act as runners. Attach the tow rope to the runners. Bring along a longer pry bar (or crow bar) to give you some leverage getting them on to the sled. Just remember you won't have good stopping control with these so keep it slow.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Seems as though the simplest way would be to offer the hay delivery guy an extra $20 to put it where you want it. I'm assuming he (or she) is getting paid by the hour (and not real well). 

(Got to wonder about the attitude of your supplier, though. Sure, you may have a hay shortage this year, but what about next year, and the year after? Will you be going back to the jerk who messed with you this year?)

If that fails, and you have round bales, drive a piece of pipe through the center. Tie two ropes at the ends of the pipe (in loops, so the pipe can rotate freely), and that to the trailer hitch of your truck. Wrap a tarp (or old blanket, etc) around the outside, and drive slowly pulling the bale.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the issue, you are asking for almost the impossible. And your attitude about it really isn't helping, or making people inclined to help you. 

If you can be there, offer the driver an extra $50 to take them the two blocks. The company may well have a policy of not driving bales anywhere fancy because they are busy, the driver probably wouldn't mind the extra $$ and would do it. 

If you put it on a skid, first, how would you do that? The skid is going to move and it's going to be especially tricky. 
Once it's on the skid, it's going to grind away to nothing and leave debris all over the road. The only way that wouldn't happen is if you somehow attach wheels to the skid. Lowes sells the caster type for $20 for 4, I'd think you could drill them into the skid. 

I don't know how you would get the bale onto the skid though. You'd have to tow it with your truck. But the skid is going to move out from under it, even if you use breeze blocks they would move.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Got to wonder about the attitude of your supplier, though. Sure, you may have a hay shortage this year, but what about next year, and the year after? Will you be going back to the jerk who messed with you this year?


Maybe the attitude of the hay supplier was influenced by the attitude of the customer on the phone. :lol:


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Chevaux: Good idea! I hadn't thought of runners yet. I'd considered wheels, but then, of course, the bale would slam into my bumper when I stopped. 

James: If I could be there, it might be possible to offer him some money to dump them down the road. I think they're delivering in the afternoon though, and I work/go to school then, and I live an hour and a half away...  Besides, why spend $50 when I can just expend some more effort and do it myself? As far as their attitude, well, I'd hope I could just use local guys next year. We're paying twice as much for hay now than normal, and having to have it brought in from much farther away than usual, so I doubt the people care much.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *jamesqf* http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/smart-people-needed-how-do-you-143895/post1762458/#post1762458
> _Got to wonder about the attitude of your supplier, though. Sure, you may have a hay shortage this year, but what about next year, and the year after? Will you be going back to the jerk who messed with you this year?_
> 
> Maybe the attitude of the hay supplier was influenced by the attitude of the customer on the phone. :lol:


It's actually a very common practice for people around here. They have semi-trucks and large trailers hauling the hay. It's not as if they bring tractors along to manuver through barns and place the bales exactly where you want them.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

rascalboy said:


> I'd considered wheels, but then, of course, the bale would slam into my bumper when I stopped.


So what? If you are going slow enough, walking pace, it isn't going to bother the truck and then you can use your brakes to stop it. 

I hope you live in a really quiet area as you are totally getting a ticket if the police see this crap.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Wanna play, too;-)

Dear OP, if you can't convince the driver to bring your hay down two blocks, not even with a few extra bucks, how about grabbing your friend and roll it. If the bales are nice and tight, they roll. And don't say they're too heavy. If I can roll a 500lbs bale bymyself, two men, adults, can certainly roll one of those. 
With big squares, well, I guess it's either finding somebody with a loader in the neighborhood or taking it opened, flake by flake on the truck. Should be fairly "clean", since the biggens are baled very tight.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Alex: Yeah, you're right, 1000lbs of moving hay won't damage my bumper at all. I'm sure it will be even more fun when I go down the lovely hill at the end of the driveway. 
As for getting a ticket, well, you apparently missed the part when I mentioned it's WAY out in the country. I have yet to see a cop and I've been going out there for a year. And I think the cop would actually offer to help.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Desert: I'm just a wee bit concerned about what would happen when I pushed it down the hill. I'm thinking it would take a lot of effort to stop that thing.  Plus the road has all sorts of oil and stuff on it. But thank you. We can try it if all else fails, lol.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

And how the heck were we supposed to know there is a hill - all you said was two blocks. 

Good luck with your problem. I am done trying to be helpful.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

What about wrapping it in a tarp and rolling it. If there's something strong enough at the bottom of the hill to stop it that won't be damaged the hill could be to your advantage. Wrap it in the tarp and tie it, keep long strands of the tied rope to hold onto if you need to slow it down at any point. 2 people would probably be better and I don't think you could full stop it on a steep hill, but you could slow it - just wear gloves


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We're in a drought here....

I offered the hay guy some pretty green pieces of paper and he brought hay forks, attached them to my tractor, unloaded and stacked my hay for me.

Who knew....

Oh, and I don't know of ANY hay supplier that will deliver large bales of hay without bringing along machinery to move it unless you have the proper machinery at your place. They have to get them off the trailer somehow!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Go get a hot air balloon. Attach the bale to it and blast it full (if you don't have a burner, a dozen tanks of helium might suffice)Tie the bale to the balloon, tie the balloon to your truck bumper, Tow the balloon to wherever you want the hay. Shoot arrows into the balloon to deflate it so that the hay will drop on the spot you want it to land.


SIMPLE!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You didn't mention the downhill.....could be of advantage, depending on how much of a downhill. You'd get a lot of momentum, tho;-)
Hubby and I used strong boards, two of them, as a ramp, and pushed the bale on the truck. Takes some elbow grease and you'll have to somehow secure the boards to the truck.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Alex: In all honesty, you aren't particularly helpful. Perhaps you should have considered all senarios? You knew I was taking it down the road. Most roads are higher in the middle and lower on the outsides. That alone could pose a problem. 

Punks: Lol, I suppose I could always park my horse at the bottom of the hill. I'm sure she'd stop it.  I'm a teeny bit concerned about tripping and then the bale rolls away and then I have to chase it down the road.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Delfina: Like it has been stated many times before, there is no tractor either on my property, or my friend's property. Yes, the trailer guy has a machine to move the bales. Or they just shove them off the end of the trailer. It's really very exciting to watch.
Personally, I prefer to do what I can do myself, rather than pay someone else to do it. I'm young. I really have no reason to be lazy or unimaginative.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Then get a pitch fork and work off the attitude!! 
Have fun!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

rascalboy said:


> I'm young. I really have no reason to be lazy or unimaginative.


Then get on with it yourself. Best wishes.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> You didn't mention the downhill.....could be of advantage, depending on how much of a downhill. You'd get a lot of momentum, tho;-)
> Hubby and I used strong boards, two of them, as a ramp, and pushed the bale on the truck. Takes some elbow grease and you'll have to somehow secure the boards to the truck.


He said he has ramps.:lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> He said he has ramps.:lol:


I know. But he didn't seem to know how to use them, so I threw that out here;-)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Lazy!!??

Lets see.... I work a full time job, run our family farm (we currently raise cows, pigs, chickens, goats and turkeys), do all the feeding/cleaning for an 8 stall barn down the road, take care of my two kids and 2 days a week I also care for a 6mo old and a 2yr old. Hubby's a truck driver and home basically never.

Lazy? Try SMART. I can work ONE extra hour and cover the $20 I paid the hay guy. The sheer stupidity involved in trying to finagle giant hay bales around without the proper equipment would take multiple hours.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh do I dare ask how MANY of these you are going to have to move??? And before you get snippy, I did read your original post and it said BALES.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

There are several ways of doing it, but with an attidute like that, when people are just trying to help, and give sugestions. No one is going to tell you. So unless people start hearing apologies your not getting the simple answer.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Lots of issues here. I'd be reluctant to tow it down the road, but that's your choice, you know the conditions best. 

I'd try to set up the drop off area. Like if there is a hill of some sort (that you can park your car down from) or if you have some pallets you could build a platform in the easiest place for them to drop it off, and then roll them onto your truck. Then there is always the option to cut the ties and move it in sections, messy but may be your best bet, just make sure you have somewhere to store it. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, no one has asked this yet. Is money an issue??? Because if its not pay someone to do it or rent proper equipment to do it yourself. I just cringe to think of possibly damaging my truck doing this sort of thing.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

How about flipping it onto a big rubber mat and dragging it down the road?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

nvr2many said:


> OK, no one has asked this yet. Is money an issue??? Because if its not pay someone to do it or rent proper equipment to do it yourself. I just cringe to think of possibly damaging my truck doing this sort of thing.


Or the liability issues faced if this foolproof plan goes awry and someone is injured or damage to property is done.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Look, all rascalboy wants to know is how to move a round bale with only a truck. I've read the entire thread and he's said specifically that he wants help answering that question, rather than what the best solution to this issue would be. Give the kid enough rope and let him tie his own noose. Why not give him what he wants? 

1) Roll the bale.
2) Drag it behind your truck
3) Roll the bales into your truck.

And whatever you do, videotape it. I'll be reward for all the people who sincerely tried to help.


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

For real! How about just forget the hay. Sale your horses. Leave the hobby and go play with figurines or something.


You are truly one of those people who are just born a d***.....



Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Well OP... How good are you at reversing your truck? If you can roll that bale down the road (I like the idea of pushing a steel rod through it) then hook it up behind your truck(which is facing backwards ready to reverse down the hill) and slowly reverse your truck down the hill.. Hay bale will then not wreck your truck as it is gong down the hill first. Otherwise I'm at a loss, I use big rounds also.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

One word---

Youtube


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

That's how I moved round bales without a tractor.
This is a really old picture so the detail isn't there but note the runners on the stone boat. 4x4's that were cut up in the front just like a sleigh runner. On pavement or gravel the drag would stop the sled on any hill. I had a steep driveway too. We did strap the bales on because most of the pasture at this house was uphill. Property was such that I couldn't get a truck up back.

Now I have a guy who loads them onto my pickup. I can fit 2. Truck is loaded to the max and I wouldn't want to have to take evasive maneuvers with it. At this house I'm on river bottom land and could drive a tractor trailer in and turn it if I needed to.

Now I understand you don't have a spare Belgian hanging around but that rig would work just fine with a truck for 2 blocks.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Before I had a tractor I had to deal with some round and large square bales.
With the squares, I would cut the strings and move 2 large flakes at a time to the desired destination, stack flat like pancakes, go back for two more flakes... repeat.
You could stack 1/3 to 1/2-ish of the flakes in the back of a truck (tie down if needed) deliver to needed location, repeat. 

As for rounds, I think some good ideas have been thrown out... if a hill is an issue (this thread is now 6 pages long, and I don't have enough coffee in the system to think through all the details) try pushing it by hand, but have a truck in front of it to slow the momentum while going downhill.
Get a buddy to creep at walkign speed while on the phone with you to coordinate. Or, have all the windows down and holler back and fourth.

If/when ya'll are on flat road (if said road/path is icky, go to the side of the road on the grass if possible) then switch. have truck behind bale to slowly bump it along while people on foot guide it and keep it going straight/in the desired direction.

I do have a tractor now, but sometimes I still have to push and roll the round bales that I get and sometimes quite a distance.
I'm an itty bitty girl with only a small itty bitty female family member to help and we are able to push and roll 800 to 1000 pound bales fairly well.

If I have said something you don't like or it shows me not having read the details, refer to above sentance about not having enough coffee yet today.... and criticise at your own risk.

ETA: see I can't even spell without coffee, let alone solve problems... LOL


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Seven pages and no one has seen a 'bale buggy'?

We have one I bought at a farm auction for $100.00. They are small trailers that you hook up to any hitch on a pick-up or a car. They carry one round bale (won't handle big squares) and you can take it anywhere.

It has a little cable winch on the tongue. You let the back down, back it under the bale and winch it back up into this position and it will haul anywhere. Then you just let the winch down and drive off and leave it. We use ours when we have a leased pasture too far away to road the tractor. I takes a minute to hook it up and less to unhook it. One person can do it. 

Here is one that I found on a Craig's List ad (if it will copy).


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I work a full time job. In a factory. Why do I work in a factory when I could be making more money elsewhere? Because I have great job security there and they allow me to shift my hours when need be. Why would I shift my hours? Because I'm also a full-time student. You might be wondering why I would have a full-time job if I'm also a full-time student. That would be because I self-finance virtually everything in my life. I pay for my own school. I pay for my truck. I pay for my horse. For about 4-5 months each year, I take on a second job in addition to still going to school. This job takes up every spare moment I have left, leaving me with 2-4 hours of sleep 6-7 days a week, if I don't just simply work a bit later and go straight to my normal job in the morning. Why do I do this? Because I need to money in order to go to school, and take proper care of my elderly and arthritic horse. Now, normally I wouldn't whine about my work, but I couldn't let you get off thinking you were the only one putting out some effort.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

> Go get a hot air balloon. Attach the bale to it and blast it full (if you don't have a burner, a dozen tanks of helium might suffice)Tie the bale to the balloon, tie the balloon to your truck bumper, Tow the balloon to wherever you want the hay. Shoot arrows into the balloon to deflate it so that the hay will drop on the spot you want it to land.


That's actually not a horrible idea. I have a hot air balloon... Thanks!


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Spotted: I think you're just having fun now.  

The mac: I'm sorry, I really have no idea what you're talking about. Let's start at the beginning: the bales are on the ground. I don't think they're going to hurt the ground. Next, I tie it to my truck and shove it somewhere. If it hits the ground, who cares? If it hits my truck (which it will not), then who cares? It's my truck? You can be certain it won't hit me (I know, I'm so selfish). I doubt my hay can damage the road (or else you'd be seeing those punk teenagers dragging a bale of hay down the road whenever they want to be rebellious), nor the grass at my horse's pasture. Again, I fail to see where there's any liability...? 

Jilly: No, I believe there was some part in there about getting it down the road. I do know I mentioned that I would be hauling it on the grass just like that, so while I appreciate your post, it is rather redundant and does not answer the part about "how to get it there without dragging it on the street, as that would ruin my hay".

HorseGuru: You're right, I should leave horses all together. Let all the crazies congregate by themselves without any rational people in there to stop them from deciding their horses don't need water during the winter cause they can simply eat snow, or that woah, saddles actually need to be properly fitted, and yes, wormer is required since ash really won't do the job. I'm obviously too stupid to be in horses because... why was that again?

Holly: I think if I just use plywood and runners, it will be fine going over hills. The plywood probably won't be moving very quickly. Now if it had wheels, it would probably hit my truck. 

Sue: Actually, my friend has an American Cream draft.  We were talking about using him, but he hasn't been trained to pull yet so we kind of counted that out. But I do like the sled. Is it basically a wooden skid/pallet with runners? Would you recommend the runners be vertical like yours, or horizontal for less speed?


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lock: Lol, it's ok. The hill isn't an issue, but I do like the idea of driving on the grass next to the roads. 

Cherie: I LOVE YOU! I was wondering if one of those existed, but I figured most of them were hydraulic or some other weird stuff. I'm sure it's going to be difficult to find one I can afford, but I'll try Craigslist and maybe some local farm sales.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

The horses are going to starve before you get the hay there, lol. :lol: sorry could not resist. And seriously, the runner thing will not work (or work well) if you go horizontal. Rip right off the sled. Here on the ranch we move very large chicken houses (big and heavy) that were build on skids just like that on a larger scale. Works great! You would not believe what is dragged around out here to get from one place to the other. Like I said chicken houses, cow feeders, you name it.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nvr: Eh, she's fat anyway.  How would you recommend attaching the runners? I'm thinking plain nails are out. Screws? How long? Material? I seriously do not want a runner snapping off in the middle of the road.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

rascalboy said:


> Nvr: Eh, she's fat anyway.  How would you recommend attaching the runners? I'm thinking plain nails are out. Screws? How long? Material? I seriously do not want a runner snapping off in the middle of the road.


Maybe large bolts counter sunk from the bottom so they so not drag with large washers, lol?? That is a really good question because I see it moved all the time but never looked or asked how it was put together! OOPsie! :shock:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Smile nice at the fellow/s and offer them a 20 dollar bill to drop at your place.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Seven pages and no one has seen a 'bale buggy'?
> 
> We have one I bought at a farm auction for $100.00. They are small trailers that you hook up to any hitch on a pick-up or a car. They carry one round bale (won't handle big squares) and you can take it anywhere.
> [/IMG]


This is the way to go if you can find a used one (about $1000 new at TSC)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I suppose I could always make one, but I think that would take more time than I have...


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have seen people make them but it is not cheap unless you have the iron laying around. 
It takes a trailer hitch or clevis hitch for the tongue. 
It takes a cable winch.
It takes a wide axle like one off of an old trailer house.
It takes heavy angle iron for the carrier, bracing, etc.
It takes a big piece of pipe to split in half and 'collar' around the axle.
AND
It take a good welder.

Look on line at used farm equipment or put a 'wanted' ad under 'farm and Garden' in rural area Craig's lists near you.

If you buy a used one, make sure the wheels are compatible with tires that are available to buy. There are some off beat old sizes that you can't find or are very expensive. Ours just takes regular 15" tires even though the wheels are dinosaurs.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmmmm.... So far -

1) People who've wanted to help and have asked questions in order to do so have been rudely chastised.

2) Many people who have suggested decent resolutions have been rudely treated.

3) OP has complained and given more information (often that we should have somehow magically known) about most other solutions that have been proposed.

4) May people who have not done anything wrong and simply came here to help have repeatedly been belittled.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

This thread took a downhill turn quite soon, hopefully it will be better for the rest of the time it remains open, proper Etiquette must be maintained :wink:

.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

How about making a sledge? You could make the runners out of 4x4's, use 2x4's as cross bracing, attach with countersunk lag bolts, use eye bolts for tie downs, use large eye bolts at the front of the runners to tie a drag strap, tow it with truck. It would work for round and square bales. 

Eventually, the drag would wear down the runners, but you could add metal runners on the bottom of the runners for longevity. 

I think it would be relatively cheap and easy to build. heck, you could use a pallet for the sledge bed. Something like this....


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Go get a hot air balloon. Attach the bale to it and blast it full (if you don't have a burner, a dozen tanks of helium might suffice)Tie the bale to the balloon, tie the balloon to your truck bumper, Tow the balloon to wherever you want the hay. Shoot arrows into the balloon to deflate it so that the hay will drop on the spot you want it to land.
> 
> 
> SIMPLE!!!


Won't work Allison, there's also a helium shortage!!! What I wonder is why the OP doesn't just rent a skidsteer or forklift??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

all right already.
drive a spike or skinny pipe through the center of the bale.
then tie 2 ropes on each end of the pipe and bring them together infront of the bale and attach to the truck and pull. The bale will roll. If your affraid of getting it dirty, wrap the bale in a tarp.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

nvr2many said:


> The horses are going to starve before you get the hay there, lol. :lol:


OK, time for some outside the box thinking. If it's too hard to move the bales to the horses, move the horses to the bales.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh this whole thread is just silly. You would rather spend money on materials to build a half a-- skid to haul bales on, not knowing if it will work or not then just pay the hauler to move them to your property 2 blocks away? Not to mention the contamination of the hay, the waste of hay lost in transporting, the possible damage to truck, and people involved. Seriously? Spring for the hay man to move the hay and save the trouble and expense and possible injury to you or others.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sorry I've skipped some - if this is going to be a regular thing then invest in a sturdy open top trailer with a ramp to tow behind your pick up and get the bale dropped straight into it or winch it on using your pick up using strong straps or chains and some muscle behind it
Other than that split it up and cart it down in sections as per how much you feed a day


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

How about asking a neighbor with a tractor to help out? Slip them a $20 or a case of beer will usually does the trick.

For DIY, I think getting a come along, couple boards for a ramp and rope will get it in the back of your truck.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

op, I'd try bribe the delivery guys to drop it at your property, cos hauling it sounds like too much of a challenge!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Inga said:


> Oh my gosh this whole thread is just silly. You would rather spend money on materials to build a half a-- skid to haul bales on, not knowing if it will work or not then just pay the hauler to move them to your property 2 blocks away? Not to mention the contamination of the hay, the waste of hay lost in transporting, the possible damage to truck, and people involved. Seriously? Spring for the hay man to move the hay and save the trouble and expense and possible injury to you or others.


 
But....But....BUT...

That's not nearly as much fun!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You need to buy one of these. 

Bradford Built Spear Truck Beds w/ Two Hay Spears

Pickup truck hay bale movers & pickup hay spears & hay spikes


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Just like you see on the stone boat. There is a small deck with room to slip ropes or straps under the deck to secure the load. It won't get moving too fast with just wood runners on dirt or pavement. Snow, mud or ice is another story. Plus you want to be going at loaded draft horse speed not 55 mph. At 10 mph it will stop on a hill.

My mare was so good at pulling loads you didn't need a driver. Show her once where the landing was and she would go back and forth all day on her own. Once we bought her we rarely had much for her to do except round bales in the fall and every year she would put them exactly in the same spot as she did the year before. My husband made the mistake once of trying to get her to put them someplace else. He did a little mud surfing across the paddock.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Metal on the bottom of the runners will get it moving too fast. Mine was made with just 4 bolts. 2 on each side. The 4x4's could be replaced when they wore down. That thing was built to create drag to excersise the horse. Moves pretty slick on mud or snow. It's actually a take off on the thing the old timers used to move all the big rocks in New England to make the stone fences. Sat low enough to roll a heavy object onto it. Didn't require brakes or a shaft with breeching under normal use.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Inga said:


> Oh my gosh this whole thread is just silly. You would rather spend money on materials to build a half a-- skid to haul bales on, not knowing if it will work or not then just pay the hauler to move them to your property 2 blocks away? Not to mention the contamination of the hay, the waste of hay lost in transporting, the possible damage to truck, and people involved. Seriously? Spring for the hay man to move the hay and save the trouble and expense and possible injury to you or others.


 Words or logic,totally agree........Or if not bribing the hay man,ask around to find someone with a tractor or bobcat you can hire to move them for you. In the end it is going to save you money,time & risk of any any contraption you may try rig up going array:shock:{creating more problems than you already have}.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Why did a mod edit my post?
Just expressing an opinion, I didn't say anything nasty or name anyone


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I do remember my husband renting a u-haul trailer a few times. I think he even used one of their box trucks once when the trailer wasn't available.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Celeste said:


> You need to buy one of these.
> 
> Bradford Built Spear Truck Beds w/ Two Hay Spears
> 
> Pickup truck hay bale movers & pickup hay spears & hay spikes


Wow, cool truck thingy! I haven't seen one of those before.
BTW... I want my carrot back! :-x


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was going to mention a hay dolly or bale spears if you can get them used on CL.

But we used a hay slip for years.

A sheet of metal (thick but flexible) with a loop of chain on the front corners so you can hang it on the hitch of the pickup to drag it. I use the bumper of a pickup to move round bales around, use the pickup to slide the bale onto the metal slip, backup to it and hang the chain on the hitch. I have never used a slip on paved road, but have towed it down dirt roads out in the pasture and it works the best in the snow.

When you get home drive into the pasture unhook the slip, use the truck to push the bale off the slip, rehook the slip and drag it out.

It is simple to make, you wont need to build skids for it and the metal will last longer than the wood version. With the slip being metal hay sllides on and off of it quite nice, go slow and use the flat spot on the round bales tour advantage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Wow, cool truck thingy! I haven't seen one of those before.
> BTW... I want my carrot back! :-x


We had one of those truck thingys for a while. We borrowed it from a neigbor, but then its owner wanted it back. Sorta like your carrot. Carrots taste so good you just can't resist. Sent you a cookie and a cupcake. :lol:

We have an attachment for our tractor now. I would buy square bales if I didn't have a way to move the round bales. I prefer the round bales only because they are less labor intensive and the horses get more to eat for the money.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Reminded me.... I've seen people use a junked car hood as an instant skid but that might throw sparks on pavement. Not sure it's a great idea with hay.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ElaineLighten said:


> Why did a mod edit my post?
> Just expressing an opinion, I didn't say anything nasty or name anyone


 
I don't know why it was editted, but I am sure there was a reason. either you said something that was a lapse of forum ettiquette rules, or you referenced something that had earlier been editted out , for the same reason, and had to be editted from your reference, to maintain continuity.

If you have any objections, feel free to contact a mod or open a Talk to the Team thread.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Sue! I've already got a ton of skids, so it'll be easy to slap some runners on. If I can't get my hands on a bale dolly, I think the sled is the best way to go.
Thanks to whoever posted the other wooden sled. It looks super sturdy. 
And thanks CowChick!
To whomever posted about the hand winch: more info please? Someone mentioned a self-loader to me before (I think I might have access to a hand winch), but I'm not exactly sure how to attach it to my truck so I can reel the bale in. I've already got ramps.


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

HorseGuru: You're right, I should leave horses all together. Let all the crazies congregate by themselves without any rational people in there to stop them from deciding their horses don't need water during the winter cause they can simply eat snow, or that woah, saddles actually need to be properly fitted, and yes, wormer is required since ash really won't do the job. I'm obviously too stupid to be in horses because... why was that again?




Me: because you work in a factory! Duh!  

FYI positive attitude makes life easier... Just saying. The world has enough negative nellies! Don't be another one.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

So how did you wind up moving the hay?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, please, do tell.............


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A bale spike is worth its weight in gold. Pickup truck hay bale movers & pickup hay spears & hay spikes


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I missed this thread when it was relevant... but reading through this left me with one unaddressed question... why would you measure distance in blocks way out in the country?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> I guess I missed this thread when it was relevant... but reading through this left me with one unaddressed question... why would you measure distance in blocks way out in the country?


;-) Around here, "just around the corner" means around the _next_ corner, whether that is 1/4 or 5 miles away.....


----------

